# updates



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

just thought i would give an update for those who read and advised on my last threads

narla my female has calmed down alot in the last few days not running around attacking everything anymore seems to be eating less doesnt like being picked up (altho i dont unless have to) and feeling some movement in her belly 

she is also keeping out the way of ninja - my male - way and likes to be up high were he cant get (three legs) 

think i have everything i need


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If she's trying to keep away from Ninja you might want to think about setting her up in a room with her box so she can settle before the birth.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

all done  

she has the small bedroom to her self as its empty. just a large box for her litter tray and water bowl and iv put her scratch post in to as she loves it 

no signs of anything yet but she spends most of her time asleep or grooming


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

For every sign there are cats who do the opposite anyway  You'll hopefully see rapid kitten movement which will then slow down as the kittens move into position, which will give you a clue when she's very near birthing.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes the queen suddenly looks a bit thinner a day or so before she delivers, but as SC says, they don't read the books about what they should do and cats are perverse by nature.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

theres been a few times iv looked and though she no longer looked pregnant lol 
no movement today her bell feels hard? 
refused to eat her tea and has just been lying on the floor poor thing


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like it could be soon. Easier to tell when you can see the cat in person, you may have many "soon" days but they can't stay in forever


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

few days since my last update 

im a little worried about nala 

ninja is taking alot of intreast at the moment he follows her round when he sees her. 

she was being confined to the room with her box ect in but she was getting very stressed out so when im in she comes in to the living room with us its not ideal but its better then her trying to climb the door or walls. ninja takes himself out anyway 90% of the time 

anyway im alittle worried shes now eating again but her belly seems flat she hasnt had them yet and her nipples havent grown either. 

she has a vet appointment wed as she has 'gunk' in one eye so il ask him to check her over 

but what are the chances she has lost them?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I was just coming looking for an update on this little girl! I don't have any advice, but lots of crossed paws here for her.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh gosh I have no idea hun. But I would expect some obvious signs if she has lost them, such as bleeding.
Hopefully someone will come along to reassure you soon.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

she is her normal happy loving self 

just eaten a whole bowl of food 

shes not skinny but hasnt got a round belly any more 

theres no blood or discharge or anything from her back end


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well that sounds like good news - perhaps she is about to pop bless her x


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

not sure tbh if i were to see her for the first time now i wouldnt eveb think pregnant


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like they may have dropped, not all girls bag up before birth, sometimes the milk comes in after.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

if she has dropped how would that look?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

For some cats, like they're not even pregnant at all. Others the kittens are very low rather than stuck out at the sides


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoping all is well with Mum to be?


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

well vet said she is still pregnant so guessing the change in look is her belly dropping? 

no other signs that it will be any time soon still her bits ect are still looking normal

she keeps going to the window? i dont have inside window sills but she goes up moves the net out the way and stands with her paws on the glass 

never done it untill two days ago very strange shes never payed attention to the doors or windows before


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine birth a day or two after the kittens drop down, no real idea about the window behaviour other than could she be seeing another cat that's bothering her a bit.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

she looks fat again today 

no idea what she doing with the window lol 

think shes a bit strange 

shes also a dribbler


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

It's quite possible she just likes looking out the window, most cats do. Feeling more comfortable in her new home, broadening her horizons by looking out windows. Can you put a stand there so she can look in comfort?

On the other hand, she may be scoping out possible nesting sites? Guard the doors! Not very knowledgeable about laboring cats, but have read that they do start looking for a "good spot" and she may not realize that outside that window is a cold harsh world.

Thanks for the updates. xx


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

Bless her you will be impressed at how well she manages things I bet. Hope things go smoothly, I understand why you are worried.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

i have a little table under the window that she sits on 

if shes not up stairs in her room then shes shut in the living room so no chance of getting out the door when ninja goes out or comes in 

shes a very friendly cat who loves to be with people so not sure if she will take to the room set up for her but i will keep putting her in when i cant watch her and of a night


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad to hear all is well, hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

been awhile sin e i updated

so far nothing 

but if the vet was right and she was 6weeks or even 5 weeks then sbe should be qny dqy now i think

if you look at her her belly is lower and she is now avoiding my male and even me at times she doesnt like her belly touched were befor i had to fight to get her in her room when i was goin out she now doesnt want to leave it lol


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I've been thinking about her. (What's her name?)


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

her name is narla


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

All paws crossed for Narla! xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well and Narla doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

hopfully she will have them soon 

on one hand im still so nervous about the whole thing and angry/sad that it is happening 

on the other hand i cant wait to see what she has i have no idea about genetics and colours but as she is tortie i think it will be interesting


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

Whilst our cat become pregnant due to our own stupidity and I feel guilty talking about it when really it could so easily have been prevented, I just wanted to let you know she is tortoiseshell too! She had a semi long haired tortie girl and 2 short haired black and white boys. We kept her girl as I just couldn't let her go and the boys went together. They could be any colour really! I hope it's soon for you!


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

so brought narla into living room as ninja is out and about - sat on the garden table 

she seems to be back to her normal self the last few days 

tonight she is walkin around meowing


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

littlefluffyninja said:


> tonight she is walkin around meowing


She's getting closer


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

she had something to eat the slept so i thought she was just tellin me she was still hungry but didnt eat much 

meowin on an of through the night 

few bites to eat this morning

then back to meowing 

also rolling around on the floor 

i hqve to pop out today so "nanny" is cat sitting for an hour under instuction to call the sec something seems to happen


----------

